# Algae ID



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I have this algae growin on my dwarf hairgrass. what is it and how do I rid of it?


----------



## JamesC (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like it could be rhizoclonium. Take a look at http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm to see if it looks like similar to the photo's there.

James


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

any other suggestions?


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Try Flourish Excel by Seachem, I have the same problem and have ordered some. Fingers crossed!


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

Is this a new tank setup? I had what looked like this brown, wooly, wispy, clumps of algae caught in my HC for the first few weeks after I set up my new tank. It seemed like it was caused by ammonia and high organics from the new Aquasoil. It would siphon off very easily if I used airline tubing for the siphon. I had to do waterchanges every other day for the first 4-5 weeks. Along with my co2 and EI dosing, keeping the tank/tank water real clean and fresh helped this algae to stop reforming. I would siphon out all of it at a waterchange, and it would reappear quickly. It was the only algae I really had to battle with in the beginning. Eventually it went away. Using excel has helped with every other kind of algae I have encountered since. Do you have really high light? Maybe reduce it a little or raise the fixture up a little until the algae abates.

Good luck with the algae battle!

-Mike B-


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I only have 260w over my 90g which is 2.8 wpg. I only have that on for an hour a day. The light fixture I have is 65x4. So I put 2x65w on in the afternoon at about 12:30 till 6:00 the other set on at 5:00 till 11:00. I am affraid of using excel again as last time I did, my val all melted away.


----------

